

How Obama’s data scientists built a volunteer army on Facebook - zt
http://gigaom.com/data/how-obamas-data-scientists-built-a-volunteer-army-on-facebook/

======
nickff
They're not scientists, they are data artists, data miners, or maybe applied
statisticians; but they are not studying and attempting to understand the
world in a quest to further man's knowledge.

~~~
wglb
I think it is fair to classify Riyad Ghani as a scientist:
<http://www.rayidghani.com/>.

